# DAL/WSH Trade



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

Marc Stein just reported that Antawn Jamison has been traded to the Wizards for the 5th pick in the draft. It is a package deal but other names have not been named. The 5th pick could be a lure in getting Shaq. Comments?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, I think the Mavs will trade #5, Finley and Walker for Shaq now. Before they couldn't do it because Jamison's contract was bigger than the #5. I wonder who the Lakers would take with the #5?


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1827125

Come on Mav fans what's the local media say?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1827125
> 
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This trade doesn't make much sense right now, but knowing Cuban, Mavs fans should wait a little longer to judge this.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> This trade doesn't make much sense right now, but knowing Cuban, Mavs fans should wait a little longer to judge this.


Definitely. As is, it just doesn't really click. No way things stay as they are right now for Dallas.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

There is no way the LA owners make a trade with Dallas for Shaq unless Dirk is involved.


None of this makes sense.
Lucky for Antawn he is out of Dallas and he will be able to show his stuff. He is a great scorer even if he doesn't do much else.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

have they worked out pavel or biedrins? i dont see them taking either but i dont see them going for someone else either.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

the proposed trade is nash, # 5 pick, ANtoine walker,Jerry stackhouse, Josh howard.


HELL YES

I knew Cuban would come through.

Fin Dirk Shaq, That is what the hell i'm talking about.

The mavs wouldn't have made the trade without the approval of the akend that's what they wanted.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Nash Walker Howard and the number 5 for Shaq.....

you may get your Shaq and keep your Dirk yet..

That was a great move...You dont need antoines squared


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

LA will get a big man at #5.

Nash, Kobe, Stack, Walker, #5

Bench: Howard Payton George Fox (foreign guy) WAlton Rush

Damn good for them too.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

if that trade happens. (the second one)

Another point: You don't trade for a top 5 pick when you haven't scouted any prospects.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Dream on Mavs fans. No Dirk no Shaq. End of discussion.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Didn't Nash opt out. You can't trade a guy unless he signs with you.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

it's called a sign & trade.

Then don't under estimate Cuban. You see again screwed another team


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

It also said that Dallas gave Washington "cash considerations". What exactly does that mean?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> It also said that Dallas gave Washington "cash considerations". What exactly does that mean?


They'll pay them?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Devin Harris would actually be a great fit in Dallas, especially since he can do the one thing Nash can't: play defense. Laettner is a $6 million expiring contract, and even though Nash has been a great fit with Dallas, Cuban has to consider the financial aspect of giving Nash a big extension. Is it so hard to accept that Harris will be Nash's replacement? Jamison played to Dallas' strength: scoring. He didn't provide any of the intangibles that a championship team needs, and therefore he was expedable.

Dallas lose Jamison and Nash (saves them $25 million a year), and will pay Stackhouse and Harris around $11 million during the 2004 season. Not a move that hurts the team, IMO.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This was an excellent move. Devin Harris is NBA ready and he
may have to be.

Because if we package Nash in some deal to get Shaq or Dampier
then we will need to have a sold point guard.

Marquis Daniels can play some point but I still think he is more
of a two guard. I would not want to just hand the reigns over
to him at point. Of course we still have to sign him.

Does anyone else hate the way the NBA collective bargaining
agreement limits teams? I mean we are suppose to go into the
draft and fill our needs however because we are not allowed to
sign anyone until mid July we don't know exactly what those
needs are.

What if we went into the draft, didn't take a point guard and then
Nash and Daniels sign elsewhere? We would be screwed and
scrambling to fill that huge gapping hole. We should be able to
sign players before the draft so that we know what we need from
the draft.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well as expected, the drafting of Devin Harris was an indication that Cuban wasn't willing to pay Nash a decent amount of money. Still, you guys also have Daniels coming off the bench, I don't see this as a big loss offensively, and the move also represents a defensive upgrade.


----------

